# Airplane Landing Light



## newimaging (Jun 29, 2011)

I am trying to put together a landing light for our experimental airplane. I will have 1 in each wingtip, that can be about 4" in diameter at the most. I need to be able to beat the old 100W halogen lights and wanted to get some ideas from you guys that have more experience. So far I have looked at using a P7 LED, but am now looking at a SST-90. Any recommendations about which one is brighter and what kind of reflector to get with it? Are there reflectors where I could mount 4 SST-90`s next to each other within my 4"
Sorry for the ignorance, I am just starting my research on this new chapter. Just got done learning all the sheet-metal skills, now getting into electronics


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jul 14, 2011)

You'll need about 1/3 LED wattage for each 1 watt halogen. 
30 watts of power, whether a large LED or combination of smaller LEDs, willl need a big heatsink to match a 100w Halogen in output.

You can modify reflector/optics... to work with almost any LED. But, you'll have to test whatever you make for beam pattern with your usage. Search here for Carlco Ledil....

Multiple LEDs allow you to aim each one independently to give overlapping or good floods. Does the FAA have lighting requirements that you must meet?

Here is a typical heatsink for upto 20w which might be a good start for a SINGLE SST-90. It is 90mm x 75 mm and would still need adequate airflow. 
Hot Linked image removed - Norm

If you look at some of the offroad, big custom flashlight, and bicycle builds, I think that your best best would be 3-4 XML(or P7, MC-E, SST-50) in parallel, mounted on the biggest slug of finned aluminum that you can fit. 

Another option is the Bridgelux(or Citizen, Ledengine, Edison) larger LED arrays. There are a couple outdoor flood light builds in the fixed lighting forum using Bridgelux that light up a yard or driveway really well. 

Grossly overpriced but from the looks of it, your goal is at least 2000lm. 
http://store.aeroleds.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=53


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2011)

weight, simplicity wise you can't beat halogen 4509, led needs large heatsink, airflow, plus i doubt you'll find led reflector that will be equal to ge4509, you need landing light, it has to have narrow beam, with lots of throw, with led you will most likely get taxi light.
there are par36 led replacments, but according to aircraft forums, they are not as good as good old 4509, plus they cost about 300-400.
leds do eat less power, but why do you care? you got alternatator powering the lights, plus time you use them is short.

i'd recomend looking on airctaft forums, they share real world experience.


----------

